# To Poll or not to Poll?



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 15, 2008)

I have never started a poll before. Should I bother learning how to set up a poll?

Yes

No

Maybe

What's a poll?


----------



## blhowes (Apr 15, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> I have never started a poll before. Should I bother learning how to set up a poll?
> 
> Yes
> 
> ...


Wow!!! For somebody who's never started a poll before, you did an awesome job. Does it come naturally?


----------



## Zenas (Apr 15, 2008)

What's going on here?!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 15, 2008)

blhowes said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > I have never started a poll before. Should I bother learning how to set up a poll?
> ...



It was remarkably easy after all! Could mean trouble!

(Thinking of all kinds of bizzare things to poll about!)


----------



## blhowes (Apr 15, 2008)

Zenas said:


> What's going on here?!


I think...we've enterred...the...


----------



## blhowes (Apr 15, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> (Thinking of all kinds of bizzare things to poll about!)


Better hurry, you've only got a few hours left before the plug is pulled on polling. After that, we'll be back to normal...umm...well, you know, back as normal as we were before.


----------



## danmpem (Apr 17, 2008)

Why have there been so many threads on polling recently???


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 17, 2008)

danmpem said:


> Why have there been so many threads on polling recently???




Let's take a poll and find out!


----------

